# Saitek Rat 9 lässt sich nicht verbinden.



## sexxmax (18. April 2011)

*Saitek Rat 9 lässt sich nicht verbinden.*

Hi

Hat einer von euch vielleicht auch eine rat 9. irgendwie ist die anleitung sehr mager. Ich habe eigentlich alles so gemacht wie dort beschrieben nur leider zeigt mir der controller ein rotes licht bei der verbindungslampe an und die maus geht nicht.

Bluetooth mäuse muss man ja erst connecten. Hier stand einfach nur einschalten.

Ich habe windows 7 64bit

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2011)

*AW: Saitek Rat 9 lässt sich nicht verbinden.*

Also, der Empfänger ist an USB: wurde der denn irgendwie erkannt, kam da ne Meldung bei windows? Muss man für den evlt. erst Treiber installieren? Sind auch die Treiber zB für Dein Mainboard aktuell?


----------



## sexxmax (18. April 2011)

*AW: Saitek Rat 9 lässt sich nicht verbinden.*

Ja der empfänger wird installiert leuchten ja auch die lichter- ich bekomme keine fehlermeldug bei der installation  nur leider kann ich die maus bewgen wie ich will tut sich nichts


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2011)

*AW: Saitek Rat 9 lässt sich nicht verbinden.*

Muss man die vielleicht irgendwo einschalten? Leuchtet denn der laser unter der Maus? Muss man die Akkus erst aufladen?


----------



## sexxmax (18. April 2011)

*AW: Saitek Rat 9 lässt sich nicht verbinden.*

Hi ein laser unten leuchtet nicht, aber die maus ist definitv an weil man den batteriestatus sieht an der seite.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2011)

*AW: Saitek Rat 9 lässt sich nicht verbinden.*

Also, ich würd da mal den hersteller kontaktieren - vlt. ein Defekt. Hast Du die aus nem Laden oder per Versand gekauft?

ach ja: kann man die denn auch per USB-Kabel verbinden? Wenn ja: geht die denn dann?


----------



## DFatAndDFurious (27. April 2011)

*AW: Saitek Rat 9 lässt sich nicht verbinden.*



sexxmax schrieb:


> Ja der empfänger wird installiert leuchten ja auch die lichter- ich bekomme keine fehlermeldug bei der installation  nur leider kann ich die maus bewgen wie ich will tut sich nichts


   das selbe problem hab ich (leider) auch
der sensor scheint aus zu sein...


----------



## usopia (27. April 2011)

*AW: Saitek Rat 9 lässt sich nicht verbinden.*

irgendwo hatte ein user mal geschrieben, daß er zunächst mit seiner alten Maus den Saitek-Treiber installieren mußte und danach erst die rat anstecken und verbinden konnte. Plug n Play hatte bei ihm auch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Hyldan (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo, habe leider das selbe problem.... hat jmd schon ne lösung? Das mit zuerst treiber installieren funktioniert leider auch nicht. Empfänger ist installiertund leuchtet.  Die Treiber von der Herstellerseite geladen.... und die Maus leuchtet auch nur bewegen tut sich der zeicher nich... 
Hab die Maus als geschenk bekommen.. war nur CD, akku´s, Maus und Ladestation dabei, kann sie also nich zurück schicken =((


----------



## usopia (11. Juli 2011)

@Hyldan: blinkt denn die LED am Empfänger, wenn du eine Taste betätigst? Wenn ja, sollte die Verbindung ok sein und würde ich als erstes nochmal nachschauen, ob sich evtl. Staub vor'm Laser angesammelt hat. Die RAT soll da sehr empfindlich sein, was Schmutz angeht.


----------

